# Gotta brag a litte... Now it is official



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

AKC just updated...

GCH CH Call Me Work N Some Magic - DN18471704
Printer Friendly Page 

Conformation - Awards Processed Through 17-MAY-2011


GCH 
Number of Points 28 
Number Major Wins 5 
Number Major Judges 5 
Total Number Judges 13 
Events w/CH Defeated 3 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everyone do the Merlin Dance!!!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

:clap2:

GO MERLIN!!!!! :whoo:

Questa and I are going to a WDA show tomorrow to talk to a handler.. and talk with the breeder.. about costs.... No smilie here for terrified....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Go Merlin, Go Merlin, Go Merlin. <<< CHANT

He is just a gorgeous dog, regardless of any letters in front of his name. 



Good Luck Elana.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

As usual I'm a couple days too late but a big YAHOOO for the Merlin rascal.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks All!!!

His finishing photo came Friday.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice. Love his look.. strong throughout, especially his shoulder. 

Never know he is the same dog that kicked Coyote @$$ a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations!! We are almost there ourselves. 7 more grand champion points to go!!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

JohnnyBandit said:


> AKC just updated...
> 
> GCH CH Call Me Work N Some Magic - DN18471704
> Printer Friendly Page
> ...


Congrats! Are you going to keep showing him? I still show my boy since our breed club has a century club for 100 BOB wins that I'd like to get for him. It's kindo fun tracking his GCH points on AKC and seeing where he ranks for the state/country for his breed


----------

